# Colonial shirt and pants



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Tthis is what I've been working on. I made the shirt out of an old Muslin Sheet and the Pants (knickers) are made from a brown brushed velour. Still have to put the buttons on the shirt but for the most part they are both done. Thank you Ms. Wicked once again for all your help in getting these two projects started.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Very Nice!!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Excellent! Very authentic looking.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Looks really good  I wonder if your could have saved some expense by using courderoy?


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Yeah,but did they have courderoy in the mid 1700,s
Did Washington, Jefferson and Adams expireance thigh chafing?
Very nice work ,BC


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Thank you.
Sickie,
As for expense. It didn't cost me a dime other than to buy the pattern. Even that only cost me $1.00 when the Rag Shop went out of business.
I bought every costume pattern they had in hopes to someday get back into sewing. The Muslin sheet is an oldy, the material is from my MIL who no longer sews as well as all the thread and the buttons. Even the Viking sewing machine that I'm using is from my mother who also no longer sews. I have quite a collection of material and accessories to last me a life time between the MIL and my mom.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Very nice!!b


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

This turned out fantastic!!!!!!!

Karen, I'm so happy that you've been making your own costumes now! You really have jumped right into this and the results are superb!

I look forward to seeing future projects!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Actually "I" bought every pattern they had. Stop stealing. And they turned out nice! Good thing for me though that they wore jeans then also.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Karen those both look wonderful! I love that shirt, it looks so soft (I think this type of men's shirt should come back into style....they just look so good, IMO, ). I can't believe you're just getting back into sewing, you'd never know it from looking at the results. It looks like you've been sewing all your life. *


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Those look great! You're lucky you have a MIL and mom to help you out with fabric.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Vlad says.......Good thing for me though that they wore jeans then also.
Black Cat says.......But hon I custom made them for you to wear with your brown colonial jacket....Remember I had you try them on and adjusted them just for you. 

PG-Thank you.....The shirt is soft but weighs a ton since it's made from one of those old muslin sheets. The last sewing I did was in High School during Home Ec. It's amazing how some of it is coming back to me. I sitll have a lot of improving to do with my sewing skills, but practice and more practice can't hurt

Scareme..Thank you!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Great job Karen!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Quality work! Looks like you've been sewing for years. I'm jealous.


----------

